# Problem mit dem Auslesen von System Properties



## minos5000 (7. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich verwende in einem J2ME-Programm den Aufruf 
	
	
	
	





```
System.getProperty(...)
```
 um festzustellen, auf welcher Hardware das Gerät gerade läuft, was ich für Aufrufe brauche um die Cell-ID auszulesen.

Z.B. verwende ich für SonyEricsson 
	
	
	
	





```
System.getProperty("com.sonyericsson.net.cellid")
```

Allerdings klappt das gleiche Vorgehen für BlackBerry Geräte nicht. D.h. in dem Fall liefert der entsprechende Aufruf von 
	
	
	
	





```
System.getProperty("net.rim.device.api.system.GPRSInfo")
```
 immer NULL zurück (selbstverständlich auch auf einem BB Gerät getestet).

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, warum es nicht klappt? Eignen sich vielleicht nicht alle Keys für eine Verwendung in der Methode?

Hier auch der Link zu dem entsprechenden Objekt in der RIM API:
http://www.blackberry.com/developers/docs/4.2api/net/rim/device/api/system/GPRSInfo.html


vg
minos


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2009)

was hat dein System.getProperty-Aufruf mit der Klasse im Link zu tun, außer dass sie genauso heißt?

kannst du dir eine Liste aller vorhandenen Properties ausgeben lassen?
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#getProperties()

hiflt
http://www.blackberryforums.com/developer-forum/167800-how-find-my-imei-no.html
weiter?


----------



## minos5000 (7. Jan 2009)

Das blöde ist, dass Blackberry Java 1.4 Konformität verlangt, daher konnte ich den Aufruf nicht verwenden. Überhaupt ist die Zahl der System Properties bei BB scheints ziemlich eingeschränkt. (http://www.blackberry.com/developers/docs/4.5.0api/java/lang/System.html)

Ich machs jetzt über "microedition.platform". Das passt zwar nicht so gut in den bisherigen Code aber funktioniert.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2009)

nebenbei:
im normalen Java gibts die getProperties()-Methode wohl schon sein Java 1.0,
auch wenn ich es aus einer eher neuen API verlinkt habe


----------



## minos5000 (9. Jan 2009)

Schon, nur den Aufruf getPropert*ies* gibts scheints erst seit Version 5.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jan 2009)

nicht dass es irgendwie wichtig wäre, aber die älteste API, die ich gefunden habe, ist 1.3
->
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#getProperties()


----------



## minos5000 (9. Jan 2009)

Du hast recht, hab ich auch gerade gesehen.

Hast du dann vielleicht eine Idee, warum mir die Methode getProperties() nicht angeboten wird?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jan 2009)

du benutzt doch nicht J2SE sondern J2ME bzw. 'blackberry.com/developers/docs/4.5.0api'
da sind alle Klassen beschränkt, weil jedes Byte Quellcode und/ oder Arbeitsspeicher anscheinend zählt,

ein Standard-Java-Programm wie Hello World belegt vom Start weg 10 MB,
da kann sich eine System-Klasse auch erlauben, eine Map mit allen verfügbaren Properties anzulegen

vielleicht ist es aber auch eine Frage des Betriebssystems, wie die Properties übergeben werden/ abgefragt werden können,
na ich rate nur


----------

